# Japan: Sony trend up, Canon/Nikon trend down. Mirrorless pass DSLR.



## snoke (Dec 2, 2018)

https://www.bcnretail.com/market/detail/20181125_94555.html

EOS R + Nikon Z make change later?


----------



## Joules (Dec 2, 2018)

Honestly, without some Context your page doesn't tell me much. I can't use Google to translate what the Data represents since it is written in the image, not as text. From the description I guess the line is monthly sales and the bars are change compared to the previous year? And red is Canon, yellow Nikon and blue Sony, obviously.

The only relevant trend I see is the change in the lines from September to October. Two go slightly down, one goes up dramatically...

But apart from silly observations like that, it's too early and too little to make much of a Statement about the effect of the new Cameras on the companies success as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 2, 2018)

In Japan, FF mirrorless cameras sell more than FF DSLR's. Canon and Nikon sales dropped in August as many buyers were waiting to see the mirrorless. We need a few months to see what happens next.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 2, 2018)

Not with FF MILC as you can read here - at least one month ago:
https://www.canonrumors.com/full-fr...-canon-already-has-22-of-the-market-in-japan/


----------



## bhf3737 (Dec 2, 2018)

snoke said:


> https://www.bcnretail.com/market/detail/20181125_94555.html
> 
> EOS R + Nikon Z make change later?


Actually, the data in the article is for for "full frame interchangable lens digital camera" (both ML and DSLR). The graph shows that Canon (red line) surpasses Sony (blue line) in terms of number of products sold. Canon has 38%, Sony 36% and Nikon (yellow line) about 24% market share, as of October 2018. The trend for Sony and Nikon is heading downwards and for Canon is upwards. It looks like that, as usual, Canon is doing pretty well.

EDIT: I think the title of the thread is misleading and does not reflect the article and data cited.


----------



## snoke (Dec 3, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> In Japan, FF mirrorless cameras sell more than FF DSLR's. Canon and Nikon sales dropped in August as many buyers were waiting to see the mirrorless. We need a few months to see what happens next.



100% Mt Spokane Photography.

Graph spikes not last. Look moving average.


----------



## JonSnow (Dec 3, 2018)

> sony trend up



no.

actually the trend is down.

they sold more cameras than last year (bar graphs).
but the chart is clearly showing a downwards trend lately.

the red line (canon) shows an upwards trend the last month.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 5, 2018)

According to this new CR thread
https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/i...he-full-frame-segment-according-to-bcn.36395/
the interpretation/translation is wrong.


----------

